# The tricolors nowadays!



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

As I live in Holland and there is no standard for tricolor yet, I am giving it my all to get tricolors standarized.
I should pass 3 years in a row and I allready got two years!
alltough the second year was a very lucky one, I was very close to not passing...
The reason was a very harsh year in the mousery, setback after setback, litters dying, illness, males that didn't do their job etc etc.

this moment, it seems like the curse has been lifted and the babies are growing hard and good and in almost every litter there is a tricolor that is really good! 

In Januari I've got the standard "exams", so I am very happy! I really hope these will do the trick! ^.^
Just 5 months to go, so 3-3,5 months to breed, it had to be now or never...
So let's take a look at some beauty's from the last litters, they are not perfect, but they are at the right track! 

Here we have a tricolor with quite decent type as she is only 3,5 weeks old,
I like that she has almost no splashed on her.


Here is a tricolor buck, quite big at his 5 weeks of age. I also like the black spots on the side!


And here another geordious tricolor buck, 5,5 week old. I really like his head! And also the nice clean beige markings.


Another buck I like, he is also 5,5 weeks old and for that age a good size! also quite clean beige markings and also the black is quite dark. Though the markings are not really seperated and good devided, I do like his look!


A young one, just got his pigment, but it looks very good! I see 2 good very dark spots and 1 clean beige spot... I can't wait to see what he looks like at 2 months! ^.^


One of my favorites! A beautiful girl! she should have had a few beige spots to make it perfect... but ok, she still is soooo beautiful! The odd eyes, the very dark and round black spots... awesome! And again a big one for 5,5 weeks of age!


Also quite a good tricolor girl! But a bit of splashy black spots, they should been more round... But still very nice! also, her head is quite nice!


And last... but I saved the best for last! I am totaly in love with this 5 week old girl! She looks like her show winning great grandmother! A reincarnation of my precious Aliya... 


And that's it for now!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are looking good.I like the doe with the black eye patch.What look are you aiming for?A broken type of marking or something more like a tri guinea pig? I still have a line of tris but they are not what I want,yet!


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

The last one is actually pretty close to my idea of a perfect tricolor. I like a white base with clear black and beige markings. as less splashed as possible off course and the markings devided over the whole body. If possible the markings a bit rounder/clean edges. I think a bit like a broken type, but more and/or bigger markings.

Do you have an example of how yours look like at the moment?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll get some pictures at the weekend.I've been concentrating on colour especially the black but it's very hit and miss and I have nothing that is even close to what I want.I do like them though and it's always exciting to check the litters in the hopes of something amazing.You are right about the last picture,that mouse looks good.I don't keep the very pale ones similar to your first picture.


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Love to see yours, can't wait! 

Yes the black is very important on the tricolor. The darker the better!  the pale one I keep because of her Type, she seems to be quite big allready and has quite a long body. My Type in tricolor could use some work, so she could help!  also, I am not completely sure if she is in fact based on black, maybe she could be blue? I know my lines could produce blue...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is where I am then.I don't like the wide range of colours(non colours I call them)that crop up and I'd like more predictability.I have a rough idea of what I want them to look like ultimately but as I only have space for a small group it's very slow progress.
I've selected brokens just for colour pigment. Got the buck I wanted and crossed him to tri's.From the resulting litters I've kept one buck seen here with his broken sire who is the plump one








these are the does that he's been paired to today.Selected mostly for fitness,
















































and then from 100% tri breeding I'm growing on these two bucks which I've selected for colour rather than markings.I'll be crossing them in at some point in the future.


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

They look lovely! I love their Type! i could use some like that...
Maybe some day we can swap some mice! 
Too bad I'm never in England...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't travel at all.We have to many animals to look after and couldn't possibly burden a friend with the care.You would be very welcome to mice should you have any visiting friends in the future.


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

I have got the same problem...
The mice, 3 cats, a dog, 3 fish tanks, chickens, bunny's... 
It's a dayjob if I would ask someone else to take care of them haha!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Great work on the tricolors to both of you! Im glad to see they are still being worked on for show overseas.  What do you mean when you say selected for fitness, SarahC?


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

I guess she means health!

I think that is the most important thing after all!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes they are buzzing with health and very fertile.I'm relying on the buck for the desired markings.


----------

